# The journals of Dick Proenneke



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

"More Readings From One Man's Wilderness: The Journals of Richard L. Proenneke" is available for a free download. It is a great read and helps fill some of the questions brought forth by the documentary that has aired several times on PBS. 

The book also has some good info on what it takes to live and survive in a harsh climate such as Alaska.

Note that the .pdf download is 50 MB and not suitable for dial-up...you have been warned!

http://www.cr.nps.gov/history/online_books/lacl/proenneke.pdf


For those not familiar with Dick Proenneke see here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Proenneke


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I have the journal and the film about him. Interesting fellow.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I downloaded it (high-speed) and it took about 10 minutes. Thanks... I love his memoirs.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info and link! I have read the first book - One Man's Wilderness: An Alaskan Odyssey more than once, it is a favorite of mine. He was an interesting man and gave me a few things to think about.


----------



## stonecypher (May 10, 2008)

Well, I finished up "War and Peace" while I was waiting for the download  but was delighted that you posted the link. Do you know if the journals from his earlier years are yet available for download?

What a visionary. I would've loved to have signed on as an "intern" for a few months when I was in Fairbanks in the '70s. Darn!

Thanks.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Whenever my husband and I get to feeling lazy and not wanting to get things done, we watch his DVD and it always inspires us to "get with it". It was pretty amazing what he was able to accomplish.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, yeah! I saw the documentary a few months back....pretty amazing story.

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have the video, the first book "One Man's Wilderness" and also his journal, which I just finished reading a few months ago. He's one of my heroes and I would have really loved to meet him....


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I down loaded his his book . I've also seen the public tv documentary on his stay in alaska . What really impressed me was watching him design the entry handle and locking mechanism as well as the hinges on the entry door for his cabin . He had a talent for being able to visualize the cuts he made in the logs for his cabin and make them fit very tightly . The only thing I'd change would I'd want a multi band antenna for ham radio ; I'd love being warm inside my cabin having CW qso's with folks all over the world . , fordy


----------



## Faithful One (Mar 22, 2008)

fordy said:


> .............I down loaded his his book . I've also seen the public tv documentary on his stay in alaska . What really impressed me was watching him design the entry handle and locking mechanism as well as the hinges on the entry door for his cabin . He had a talent for being able to visualize the cuts he made in the logs for his cabin and make them fit very tightly . The only thing I'd change would I'd want a multi band antenna for ham radio ; I'd love being warm inside my cabin having CW qso's with folks all over the world . , fordy


Argh! Thought I'd ever hear that here!

Fordy, CW is DEAD, so dead that the FCC has DROPPED mose code testing, people like NOCODE International has helped foward this silly notion that you should Learn, CW is just another mode. CW is just another mode, and if you like it fine, but morse code has outlived it's usefulness.:cute:


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

stonecypher said:


> Well, I finished up "War and Peace" while I was waiting for the download  but was delighted that you posted the link. Do you know if the journals from his earlier years are yet available for download?


There are no other journals online that I know of...

Karihwanoron


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

lots to love about his story and the film of his work. my favorite part though:
when he first built his cabin, he didn't have a permit to build the cabin, only to cut firewood. when the park ranger visited and complained and threatened to make him tear it down, Proenneke said "Are there any rules against how I stack my firewood?" So, they let him keep the 'stack of firewood" log cabin! 

--sgl


----------

